# Good simple food plan for beginner



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello,
I have tried and searach and read through raw dog ranch site, but I was wondering if there is a way to feed a 1.5 year old GSD in a more simple way then what the raw dog ranch website describes.

First and foremost, my wife is not keen with having hearts and livers etc to deal with, she actually feels like when she sees those things. Me, I am ok with it, but my job requires me to travel a lot so in a month I am two weeks gone from home.

My question. Is there a way to feed the dogs without so many details. For example. How many oz of raw beef or raw chicken etc as a whole, without sorting out organs and hacking of heads etc. Then, Tuna from the box you get at super markets or, simple food really.

I need to get him out of the dry food, he just does not like it and all know by now that those foods are not healthy. 

With other words, is there a way I can walk into a butcher shop and tell the guy to prepare me X,Y and Z in terms of cuts without any organs etc having to be involved ? Bones is ok.

Thanks !


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't feed raw, but I think organs are a necessity with feeding BARF. 

I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will come along soon.


----------



## jiujitsuchick (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately you have to do some prep work. I usually prep two weeks worth of food at a time (if I had space for a freezer... and owned a freezer... I would prep a month). The organs are absolutely necessary. Unfortunately you can't short cut raw feeding; put in the time... your dog will thank you. (And your wife will get used to the organs... I did. I used to gag when I had to cut up a cow tongue; now it isn't such a big deal.)


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am all for keeping things simple. I have a full time job, a wife and a mom to a 3yr old boy and a household to run, I also train my dog twice a week - I am gone from 5:45 to 9:30 at night. I don't have a lot time nor energy to devote on food. 

Have you checked out Yahoogroups yet? You may find a local supplier there.

Here's what I usually order from our local supplier, they deliver once a month
(product description from the supplier's website)

*Beef Blend*-_Made from Ground Beef Blend with organs 10 - 15% organ meats, 10 % fat, 75 to 80% beef trim. Packaged in 2lb. packages_

*Ground Turkey Necks *- _Ground 2# Pkgs. 20 Lb. case_

*Chicken Blend* - _Made from ground up chicken leg qtrs. packed in 1.67 lb. pkgs.65% chicken leg qtrs., 25% chicken hearts, 10 % chicken liver. Leg qtrs are skinned and then some skin is added back so that there is 10% fat content in the product._

*Chicken Frames - *_40 to 50 lb. case Chicken Frames, from All Natural Free Range, hand processed chicken, Lots of meat on these._

*Ground Venison*

*Raw Meaty Bones -*_Whole lower shank Beef Leg Bones_

I also got Venison ribs for the first time this week. 

*Greentripe- *I use another supplier for greentripe, I like the greentripe.com products particularly the Xkaliber - it also comes in 2 lb. chub.

This is what Koda's freezer look like, the rest of the order isn't in there yet, I just took a quick picture for you.










I normally just thaw the chub in the bowl with cold water, it thaws faster that way. This is what his food looks like.










I keep his vitamins and minerals in this:










Best to you.

Josie/Zeus


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One thing to think about when ordering from a raw petfood supplier is where they are getting their meat. 
I know of a couple cheap sources, but they use renderings that IMO are not safe, and the green tripe isn't grass fed, but grain. 
If you have a MyPetCarnivore drop delivery in your area, that would be good for things you can't get locally. Ethnic stores or smaller mom&pop butchers can order you necks, etc for cheaper than you can get from chain stores. I order bulk turkey necks and it still runs a buck per # for a 33# box! Then I have to thaw, package and cut.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I forgot to add that Koda gets 4 eggs a week as well. 

Jane, the local supplier I use is a mom and pop butcher shop, this is their business on the side.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Josie, that is a good system you've got going there. I may copy you some time down the road.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thats great you have that source, Josie/Zeus! We were looking into different tripe sources, and could get it for 50 cent # but it was not something I'd want to feed. So heads up to the source and pricing for sure. I'm in a co-op too, and it is much better having several eyes searching for good deals/quality. 
I have chickens, so eggs are a staple for my dogs too I don't think they like eggs as often as I feed them. Scrambled/cooked is tastier for them.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

There are also several prepared raw diets out there to choose from. They usually come frozen. The one I have used is Oma's Pride. But there are others. All the guessing is done for you already.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

You need organs there is no way around it. You need organs, meat, and edible bones. There are places that sell premade raw diets where it is all ground up like hamburger and you just serve it that way. Of course you are going to pay extra doing it that way just like anything else in the world you pay for convenience. I'm not sure but I'm pretty sure even with the premades they don't add vitamins so you will probably still have to add the extra supplements daily but at least she wouldnt have to handle the organs. Although it really isn't much work to buy everything separately and know truthfully what is going into your dog you dont have to feed heads and stuff but you do get used to it. My husband really doesn't care to feed the dog he will if I ask him to but the tripe gets him big time, me on the other hand I don't even notice it anymore (unless its been in the fridge for like 5 days then its pretty ripe on the last day of feeding) kidney is a bit rough but you can help by just chopping it up into servings and package it all so the wife just has to throw a few bags in the fridge every few days to thaw and then just dump it in a bowl she wouldnt have to touch anything but that means you would have to dedicate time to packaging it.


----------

